# Qual è il vostro look?



## runner (8 Settembre 2013)

Ciao ragazzi apro questo post leggero per ingannare anche un po' il tempo vista la pausa della nazionale e la fine del calciomercato per chiedervi come vi vestite di solito nel tempo libero o al lavoro o all' università o altro....

io sempre jeans, maglietta e snekers....

quando ho degli appuntamenti più importanti in polo o camicia oppure anche giacca e cravatta anche se non amo particolarmente dovermi vestire elegantissimo....magari delle volte basta anche solo una giacca sui jeans!!

l' ho aperto in questa sezione per evidenziare che comunque come la gente si veste è anche cultura e arte da un certo punto di vista....


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Settembre 2013)

Beh quando vado all'Università semplicemente in jeans e maglietta (o felpa, dipende dalla stagione). Quando esco mi piace spesso mettere la camicia, ma restando comunque coi jeans


----------



## Butcher (8 Settembre 2013)

In estate rigorosamente bermuda + t-shirt/polo.

Nei mezzi tempi jeans + t-shirt + camicia aperta su (un accostamento che mi piace molto).

In inverno jeans e felpa, oppure camicia con su una bella maglia pesante.

Scarpe sportive, snekers di solito.


----------



## Cesco (8 Settembre 2013)

Abbigliamento da skater eheh

Vans, pantaloni stretti, tshirt e felpa.. a volte anche camicia


----------



## francylomba (8 Settembre 2013)

estate :1) shorts , canotta e infradito 
2) abiti leggeri corti e infradito . Butto via i jeans d'estate  
inverno : in casa moto sportiva felpone alla bridget jones, doppie calze e pantalone da tuta
fuori o jeans e felpa , o jeans e maglioncino , o maglioncione lungo con leggins


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Settembre 2013)

Ecco una cosa che non ho MAI sopportato sono i bermuda, o comunque i pantaloni corti. Porto sempre e solo jeans.


----------



## esjie (8 Settembre 2013)

Nei giorni che alleno...tuta , stracomoda.
Jeans e pantaloni li prendo sempre con caviglia stretta, ma larghi sopra che ci si deve infilare il mio culone. Mi piace indossare magliette a maniche lunghe o felponi quando fa freddo, tessuto sintetico o cotone, la lana mi da fastidio, camice non ne ho. Calze più leggere e corte possibili a seconda della stagione. Scarpe sportive, e pure in estate, perchè camminare con le infradito è fastidioso.





PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ecco una cosa che non ho MAI sopportato sono i bermuda, o comunque i pantaloni corti. Porto sempre e solo jeans.



Con 40 gradi?


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Settembre 2013)

Jeans o pantaloncini sopra il ginocchio d'estate (odio i bermuda perchè essendo alto 1.92 mi vedo strano con quei cosi). Li abbino poi a t-shirts o camice. Uso vari tipi di scarpi (adoro quelle sportive con stringhe dai colori diversi). In inverno jeans e felpe di solito (dai colori particolari, tipo verde fluo).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Settembre 2013)

Estate a casa sempre pantaloncini cort, fuori jeans e maglietta...d'inverno maglia a maniche lunghe e sempre jeans...nelle occasioni importanti camca e pantalone elegante


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Con 40 gradi?



Si si, sempre veramente sempre. Poi a casa porto dei pantaloni di tuta molto leggeri ma quando esco sempre jeans.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Settembre 2013)

in casa d'estate rigorosamente a petto nudo con pantaloncini corti del pigiama 

fuori maglietta leggera con jeans corti 

inverno in casa maglietta corta con sopra un maglione, pantaloni

fuori maglia sotto e maglione sopra, jeans lunghi


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Settembre 2013)

D'estate jeans o pantaloncini corti e maglietta (il rosso , quando esco solitamente mi metto una camicia (da piccolo le odiavo, mentre ora le metterei sempre). In inverno jeans e felpe, come tutti credo. Mi piacciono anche le tute, ma le uso praticamente solamente per andare a correre. Come scarpe in base al tipo di serata mi metto o le sneakers o quelle un po' più eleganti (non quelle classiche, però, che detesto e non mi sono messo nemmeno alla mia laurea e non metterò nemmeno al mio matrimonio ).


----------



## Canonista (9 Settembre 2013)

Vabbè d'estate i pantaloni corti sono d'obbligo! Ma odio invece i jeans corti...
D'inverno o comunque quando non fa caldo jeans o cargo, adoro i felponi sgargianti (ho una felpa verde bellissima, quasi fluorescente) con il capuccio.
Sotto sempre e solo sneakers (Etnies, Adidas, Nike, Puma...ma anche Airwalk o DC  ), nere quando mi vesto "serio" e un po' più colorate nei giorni "normali". 

Ovvio che se devo vestirmi un po' più serio, piuttosto che indossare una felpona metto un maglioncino o una camicia, oppure il maglioncino sopra la camicia...


----------



## runner (9 Settembre 2013)

ok ragaz ho capito che jeans e felpe vanno un sacco, ma come darvi torto anche io le uso molto....

poi dipende davvero dalla temperatura e dalla situazione!!
quest' estate per esempio sempre maglie a scollo ampio a "V" bermuda camouflage o mimetici poi qualche bracciale molto etnico (al massimo un rosario tibetano al collo) giusto quando ho una serata in spiaggia o a Ibiza.....

voi che marche amate?
io per esempio ho l' idea che se hai del gusto anche al mercato ti sai vestire da vero uomo, però quando trovo qualche maglietta stilosa dell' Happiness oppure entro in un negozio Nike e vedo un paio di Jordan che mi piacciono non so resistere!!


----------



## francylomba (9 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ok ragaz ho capito che jeans e felpe vanno un sacco, ma come darvi torto anche io le uso molto....
> 
> poi dipende davvero dalla temperatura e dalla situazione!!
> quest' estate per esempio sempre maglie a scollo ampio a "V" bermuda camouflage o mimetici poi qualche bracciale molto etnico (al massimo un rosario tibetano al collo) giusto quando ho una serata in spiaggia o a Ibiza.....
> ...




marche adoro fred perry  scarpe rigorosamente Adidas ...


----------



## Canonista (9 Settembre 2013)

Un esempio delle mie scarpe, queste le ho da 4/5 anni e le amo ancora oggi


----------



## runner (9 Settembre 2013)

io ragazzi sulle scarpe non scherzo....

all star, nike, ishikawa, golden goose, beverly hiils polo club oppure mocasso, espadrillas oppure infradito!!

insomma voglio stare abbastanza libero dal conformismo della scarpa elegante e scomoda!!
ormai i miei clienti lo sanno che arrivo sportivo e a loro poco interessa visto che i miei prodotti sono il top

poi per quanto riguarda le magliette come dicevo prima happiness e altre molto vintage (used e sfatte) le adoro perchè ci sto comodo....


----------



## Dexter (9 Settembre 2013)

in estato uso t-shirt normali o camicia,anche a manica corta (ma devo ammettere che è un po' cafona..) con jeans (corto o no a seconda delle occasioni) o bermuda. in inverno felpe,maglie,maglioncini,camicia...a seconda delle occasioni sempre,e sempre rigorosamente col jeans. metto di tutto tranne: salopette,i gilet facepalm,I MOCASSINI facepalm e le cravatte. poi trovo inaccettabili le t-shirt con i colli larghissimi enormi che vanno tanto adesso,che mi sembra roba da checche (senza offesa )...cosi come le maglie a manica corta con lo scollo a V...che chi se le mette fa vedere tutti i peli del petto fino all'altezza capezzoli,bleah.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> in estato uso t-shirt normali o camicia,anche a manica corta (ma devo ammettere che è un po' cafona..) con jeans (corto o no a seconda delle occasioni) o bermuda. in inverno felpe,maglie,maglioncini,camicia...a seconda delle occasioni sempre,e sempre rigorosamente col jeans. metto di tutto tranne: salopette,i gilet facepalm,I MOCASSINI facepalm e le cravatte. poi trovo inaccettabili le t-shirt con i colli larghissimi enormi che vanno tanto adesso,che mi sembra roba da checche (senza offesa )...cosi come le maglie a manica corta con lo scollo a V...che chi se le mette fa vedere tutti i peli del petto fino all'altezza capezzoli,bleah.


----------



## Gekyn (10 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> io ragazzi sulle scarpe non scherzo....
> 
> all star, nike, ishikawa, *golden goose*, beverly hiils polo club oppure mocasso, espadrillas oppure infradito!!
> 
> ...


Le adoro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> in estato uso t-shirt normali o camicia,anche a manica corta (ma devo ammettere che è un po' cafona..) con jeans (corto o no a seconda delle occasioni) o bermuda. in inverno felpe,maglie,maglioncini,camicia...a seconda delle occasioni sempre,e sempre rigorosamente col jeans. metto di tutto tranne: salopette,i gilet facepalm,I MOCASSINI facepalm e le cravatte. poi trovo inaccettabili le t-shirt con i colli larghissimi enormi che vanno tanto adesso,che mi sembra roba da checche (senza offesa )...cosi come le maglie a manica corta con lo scollo a V...che chi se le mette fa vedere tutti i peli del petto fino all'altezza capezzoli,bleah.


Di dove sei?


----------



## runner (10 Settembre 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Le adoro



fantastiche, poi quando entri in un negozio che le vende e hai un po' di danè da spendere diciamo che trovi tantissime altre cose!!


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Di dove sei?


pescara


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> pescara


Quindi è diffusa in tutta Italia 'sta moda, non solo a Napoli. O almeno fino all'Abruzzo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Settembre 2013)

Magliette a V sono oscene 
Scarpe Nike tutta la vita. Sono quelle che secondo me durano di più.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2013)

Estate :

T-shirt ( accollata, raramente polo, mai camicia ) + Bermuda di Jeans 

Inverno:

Felpa ( solitamente con cappuccio ) + Jeans, la sera settimanale in cui sono più sciallo pantaloni della tuta felpati.


Ai piedi Vans o ultimamente le mie fedelissime Jordan 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

P.S: Se mettete le Clarks o i mocassini non vi rispetto più


----------



## runner (11 Settembre 2013)

Beh ragazzi intendiamoci quelli che girano con i pantaloni arrotolati (stile Venezia con l' acqua alta)il ciuffo fonato, il rolex finto, la camicina attillata e il golfino sulle spalle che si mettono dei mocassini (attenzione non mocassi) verdi pisello o fluo o tipo babbucce sono allucinanti....

Io quando dico mocasso vuole dire colore o testa di moro o ghiaccio da mettere con un tipo di look molto trasandato e poi alla mia età posso permettermelo senza sembrare un mediocre....

Per quanto riguarda le magliette scollo a "V" vi do ragione nel senso che se ne vedono di agghiaccianti in giro e io metto solo quelle un po' aperte e quando sono abbronzato o al mare per andare in spiaggia o quando mi perdo per i meandri dell' estate perchè sono comode quando fa caldo....

diciamo che prima di uscire bisogna guardarsi allo specchio....delle volte vedi gente in giacca e cravatta che sembrano dei pazzi e altri vestiti casual che sono perfetti quindi non è tanto cosa ci si metta, ma come lo si porta a mio avviso


----------



## prebozzio (15 Settembre 2013)

Io non ho un look particolare né curato, sono bello naturalmente 

In generale jeans skinny (blu, neri, grigi), maglioncini o felpe con cappuccio, sotto magliette da nerd o camicie (dipende dalle occasioni). Difficile compri roba di marca, di solito vado all'OVS o simili. Rispetto chi ha la passione per gli abiti e gli piace spenderci soldi, io preferisco destinarli ad altro.
Ai piedi Tiger, Nike o Timberland. Le scarpe devono essere comode e durevoli.


----------



## francylomba (17 Settembre 2013)

no aspettate.. di tutto ma la combo mocassino , espadrillas e infradito non si puo' vedere.. 
l'uomo in infradito brrrr


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2013)

Magliette nerd o comunque particolari nei disegni ma sempre nere come base, al limite sul grigio. Jeans normalissimi (non riesco a mettere skinny, straight e tutta sta roba qua. mi stringono troppo sui genitali ) in genere sempre effetto consumato. Scarpe da ginnastica nere, in genere Nike, Puma... ma va bene qualsiasi cosa, sono fissato solo per il colore e il modello (suola non piatta ad esempio). In Inverno gli anfibi e felponi con cappuccio. Proprio ieri ne ho comprata una con sopra la faccia di Joker di Arkham City 
Uso anche le camicie a quadri, anche quelle col cappuccio, e in estate uso pantaloncini che arrivano sotto il ginocchio e con i tasconi laterali.

Ho avuto il periodo dark, il periodo metal, il periodo grunge. Ora ho fuso un po' tutto insieme senza esagerare e senza essere troppo "estroso".

Se voglio essere più elegante, giacca rigorosamente scura su jeans.


----------



## de sica (19 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> pescara


Da quest'anno vivo pure io a pescara, causa università  ma questi soggetti che citi nel modo di vestire li vedo da tanti anni.
Aggiungerei anche air force rigorosamente bianche e alte, jeans attillato o stracciato, giubbino dell'adidas azzurro o blu con sotto qualche t-shirt con strisce fluo, collanine da "Tamarreide" e sul capo cappelli di squadre di baseball tipico da rapper di strada, tira molto quello dei NY


( questo non è il mio modo di vestire, sia chiaro  )


----------



## Dexter (19 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Da quest'anno vivo pure io a pescara, causa università  ma questi soggetti che citi nel modo di vestire li vedo da tanti anni.
> Aggiungerei anche air force rigorosamente bianche e alte, jeans attillato o stracciato, giubbino dell'adidas azzurro o blu con sotto qualche t-shirt con strisce fluo, collanine da "Tamarreide" e sul capo cappelli di squadre di baseball tipico da rapper di strada, tira molto quello dei NY
> 
> 
> ( questo non è il mio modo di vestire, sia chiaro  )


benvenuto allora  si son sempre esistiti ma ultimamente si son moltiplicati. i "cappelloni" poi sono inguardabili,sono uno dei pochi giovini che non ne possiede uno.


----------



## runner (25 Settembre 2013)

comunque io non so voi ma in giro vedo degli uomini troppo curati e attenti a come si vestono....

sopracciglia rifatte, capelli sempre perfetti, barbette scolpite, abiti ultra alla moda e bracciali costosissimi portati come se fossero appena tornati da un safari in Africa!!

la gente curata e pulita piace anche a me (odio essere sporco ovviamente) ma qua si sta esagerando....


----------

